# RIP Nick3216



## Red Light (22 May 2012)

For those of you who might have known him, Nick Wallis of the 32sixteen blog took his life this evening. Condolences to all who knew and loved him and RIP.

http://www.32sixteen.com/2012/05/20/broken/#comments


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2012)

That's sad. Never knew him, but it's awful to think that someone could feel that bad...


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jun 2012)

terrible news, you have to be a very tortured sole to take your own life


----------

